# pics after a wash



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

figured since i've done a few mods i'd post some new pics. mods since last pics are: ground controls, motivational shortened struts, jwt cams, tectom, sparco steering wheel, hawker battery, hotshot intake, hotshot header, hose techniques couplers and misc. hoses, and finally replaced the timing chain and tensioner (i can hear the low noise your vavles make for the first time ever) anyway here's the pics..a lil blurry but my cam was dying


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:jawdrop:

wow, something about your car makes it look mean!!! very nice bro! must be the combo of the wheels, kit, and drop.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^I love how the tree is in the way. 


Car looks better every time I see it! :thumbup:

I couldn't help but notice the scratch on the side of the front bumper, what happened?!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Now add a front mount and you are set. :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hehe .. did i inspire this new round of pix ? 

nice car , and as tom says : "Car looks better every time I see it! "


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

thats one of the CLEANEST engine bay's I've seen on a b14/200sx. Most of them are covered in dirt and look like they were buried and dug up. Are the headers brand new? The ones I've seen have all been rusty and corroded looking.

Nice car though, i love the rims.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you notice i didnt do any close up pics of the front. it's not just that one spot you see in the pics thats peeling. i've rear-ended someone, went over things in my yard numerous times and the bumper gets pulled off one of the mounts, and a couple of other things...so the paint is crap, but the bumper has stood up to it all. i'm much more careful now. omegaman, you did inspire some pics lol. i was just gonna wash the exterior and clean the interior some, but some reason i cleaned up the engine bay too. still have a few odds and end to finish up. thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good to me. I want a techtom.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice bro, you could use a stock wing though and a good steam cleaning would help out with the carpets.. but i like it...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well...got home last night and saw i lost one of my centercaps. that sucks!! do you guys know if you are able to buy them from the manufacturer??


----------

